# What are the tastiest fruit wines?



## xoxxx (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm looking at making a few different one gallon batches of fruit wine. I'm looking for something that will be a crowd pleaser. Not over poweringly sweet, but not tart and dry.

What are the best tasting fruit wines/fruit mixes?
Is it ok to use juice or fruit concentrate from the store?
What do I look for when buying juice and concentrates?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 29, 2011)

I think Raspberry is non top of list


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 29, 2011)

Elderberry, pineapple, blueberry, black currant, raspberry, blackberry are the easiest to make well and please most everyone.


----------



## xoxxx (Sep 29, 2011)

For my first run im looking at making 1 gallon of:
-Apple
-Blueberry
-Pineapple

Fermentation in a 1 gallon primary, then ageing 6 months or more in bottles..

Anything wrong with those choices?


----------



## xoxxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Elderberry, pineapple, blueberry, black currant, raspberry, blackberry are the easiest to make well and please most everyone.



I noticed your website in your sig, Would you be able to share the blueberry and pineapple recipe?
Or atleast point me in the direct of a good one..


----------



## Deezil (Sep 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the flavor choices, but some notes to keep in mind:

- Blueberries naturally contain benzoate, a preservative that can make it fussy

- Fermenting 1 gallon will leave you with less than one gallon in the end due to sediment created in the process; waiting at least 6 months for 3-5 bottles is... Up to you

- Besides preparing the fruit, a 1-gallon batch is basically the same amount of work as a larger batch; larger batches tend to be more forgiving of mistakes than smaller batches

- It is okay to use fruit juice/concentrate from the store but most on the forum here tend to hold to the 100% natural juice products over the cocktails, etc

- Steer away from products containing benzoate or sorbate, as they both inhibit fermentation 

- If you use apple juice for the apple wine, instead of apples, i wouldnt add any water. I wouldnt go anything less than 6lbs/gallon on the blueberries or pineapple.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 29, 2011)

xoxxx said:


> I'm looking at making a few different one gallon batches of fruit wine. I'm looking for something that will be a crowd pleaser. Not over poweringly sweet, but not tart and dry.
> 
> What are the best tasting fruit wines/fruit mixes?
> Is it ok to use juice or fruit concentrate from the store?
> What do I look for when buying juice and concentrates?



I'm a big fan of raspberry. Everyone I have shared it with has liked it. It helps to grow your own raspberries as they are not cheap. (Unless your name is Tom)

Store bought 100% fruit juice can make some very good wine. I have an Aldi's grape juice wine that tastes like like an excellent Sangria. 


Larry


----------



## xoxxx (Sep 30, 2011)

So what do I need to do in order to make blueberry wine easier?

I would make 5 gallon batches, I just really cant afford buying 4 five gallon carboys.

and I would never be able to find enough wine bottles!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 30, 2011)

xoxxx said:


> For my first run im looking at making 1 gallon of:
> -Apple
> -Blueberry
> -Pineapple
> ...



I like the advice some of the long time winemakers have given about making 1 gallon batches. It takes just as long to make a 5 or 6 gallon batch as it does to make a 1 gallon, so when you make the 5 gallon batch, you get more than 4 or 5 bottles before it's gone.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't read all the way to the end of the thread before posting (but then I never do) but I see your reason for making one gallon batches after seeing your last post. Good luck to you.


----------



## DasK (Sep 30, 2011)

xoxxx said:


> Is it ok to use juice or fruit concentrate from the store?



Yep.

I'm on my third batch of apple juice right now.

The first one was from pure organic apple juice. Added sugar to bring up the S.G.

The second one was from apple juice and I used Welch's frozen grape juice to bring the S.G. where I needed it.

The currently fermenting one is from frozen apple juice, boiled banana and some invert sugar solution. This one will have gone from yeast pitching to dry in less than 48 hours if things continue like they are.


----------



## Karey (Oct 2, 2011)

Our favorite fruit wines so far are red raspberry and chokecherry. I'm awaiting our elderberries to produce. Rhubarb is good too. Haven't liked peach or apple so far, but we prefer reds anyway. They seem weak and need sweetening or something. And going to have to tweak a plum and a pear. I prefer doing the 5 gallon carboys over gallons.


----------



## tjbryner (Oct 2, 2011)

Watermelon and blueberry seem to be big hits followed by my 4 berry blend and apple.

TJBryner


----------



## SBWs (Oct 2, 2011)

*3 gallon batches*

I started out making 1 gallon batches and quickly came to the conclusion by the time I figured out if it was any good it was all gone. Most of what I make are 3 gallon batches of fruit wine. I find 3 gallon carboys are cheaper and easier to handle. They fit inside a 6 gallon primary bucket, so if I'm not using them, I can store them in one with a little k-meta. If I get a 6 gallon juice bucket I can split it into two carboys and can make two different wines as far as sweetness. To answer your first question, I'd say flavor wise raspberry has to be at the top of my list followed close by elderberry and then a apple blackberry mix. Also if you don't have a lot of fruit walmart has a white grape peach juice that makes a great sweet peach wine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Blueberry is fussy. Make sure to use a good starter of yeast and keep your temp during fermentation at or close to 75. Use Yeast nutrients and energizer. Use a good hardy yeast. 1118 will do the job. Makes sure PH is in ranger. I set mine at 3.6. during primary I stir daily. These ideas will help with the fussiness. NOTE: it may take longer than other wines too


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got to put a vote in for both cherry and blackberry. I think they make some of the best tasting fruit wines.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 3, 2011)

xoxxx said:


> I noticed your website in your sig, Would you be able to share the blueberry and pineapple recipe?
> Or atleast point me in the direct of a good one..



I'm sorry, but I just can't share recipes. I can say this. A few of the biggest things I've learned. #1 experiment for yourself. #2 Everyone does things differently, but that doesn't mean either are wrong. Basically there are many ways to get a good final product. #3 More fruit per gallon is usually a good thing. #4 Keep notes and a log of what works and what doesn't (goes along with #1). #5 As you get experience, you'll learn where to add and where to remove amounts. #6 The right tools makes it easier and more consistent results. Having a good pH meter, more than 1 hydrometer (they break sometimes), and many different additives (like citric acid, acid blend, bentonite and/or others).

Start with good fruit, enough fruit and don't do anything too off the wall at first with a recipe. Tweak it and see if it's better on the next batch. It's all about tweaking things to your liking. What I make, you might not like, but you could follow the same recipe and like your product. This site and Keller have good recipes. Just pick one and try it, but maybe ask about what experiences people have had with it on here. This site is good for giving quality feedback.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Oct 3, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Blueberry is fussy. Make sure to use a good starter of yeast and keep your temp during fermentation at or close to 75. Use Yeast nutrients and energizer. Use a good hardy yeast. 1118 will do the job. Makes sure PH is in ranger. I set mine at 3.6. during primary I stir daily. These ideas will help with the fussiness. NOTE: it may take longer than other wines too



Agreed. Some of the berries can be hard to get going. Blueberry is one of them. I like the lalvin yeasts, but do keep others on hand. Blueberry, though, is an easy wine to make right, if you get it fermenting good.

Apple and peach can be hard to get to taste good. They are finicky. I recommend using a slower yeast, enough fruit, milder pH and low alcohol for easy to make quality results. Not good for aging, but great early drinkers. Oh, and peach can be hard to clear!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would say Apple and Strawberry from my experiences.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 4, 2011)

If you have free fruit... like TOM... try it. If you don't have free fruit and you're a beginner, try a frozen concentrate wine. Great early drinkers to share with your friends that will be amazed! You need to get the feel for the taste, smells and time tables in the beginning. You'll forget steps and kick yourself... and the wine survives despite our failings. I wouldn't do blueberry, pear, peach or watermelon for your first go rounds. There are many tweaks that they need and those are things you will learn here in time. Go for early success and above all.... HAVE FUN!

Debbie


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Oct 6, 2011)

STRAWBERRY I made my first batch this year, 8lbs fruit per gal, 6 gal batchLearning curve here, strawberrys produced much water, ended up with 8.5 galsAdded a flavorpak made from about 12 lbs of strawberries and saved the day. Result is like drinking strawberries, not the hint of strawberri you get from an $18 bottle from the store. I think I had a winner


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 6, 2011)

OH yes... when you do strawberry right, it is beautiful. Mine didn't integrate until the 13 month mark... then just got better from there... until it was gone!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO Black Currant is the tastiest followed by Elderberry.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 6, 2011)

I made black currant from puree in a can and the first time it was AMAZING.. the second time... not nearly as good. You just never know about the condition of the fruit from one batch to another... even in your own yard.

Wade...

Is your black currant fresh or canned?

Debbie


----------

